# Fly rod fails



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

How a fly rod is not suppose to bend. But that is what happens when you run over it with your truck. The good news is the guides were not damaged. Even though the "Recoil" guide was run over it is still in perfect shape. This is why I use them on all of my fly rods plus they won't rust. They are really tough.

P.S. I know the photo is inverted, I could not get it to import correctly.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Thatâ€™s the Epic 686? If so, Ouch. 

Fiberglass is tough but not indestructible. Last week, I broke an inch off the tip my CGR trying to free a 40 cent bugger from a log, but I was able to glue the tip right back on. 

Didnâ€™t you make that rod? Will they sell you the section to get it right? 

I want an Epic or Blue Halo 6 or 7 weight. Thereâ€™s a rod under the tree for me, butâ€™s itâ€™s graphite.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd set my fly rod down on the edge of a stream to to deal with a brown trout, current caught the reel and swung it around, I grabbed the 4th section and tried to lift up the rod and it snapped in my hands. TFO does have a good warranty at least.

I need another good 5wt, lost that one somewhere in a divorce.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Popperdave said:


> P.S. I know the photo is inverted, I could not get it to import correctly.


a fail of a fail...that takes all kinds of special skillz.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes , it was the Epic 686 that I built. The good news is they will sell me a new section. The bad news is I have to send the rod back to New Zealand to get the replacement. So it will be a while before I will be fishing this rod again.

Good fishing and happy holiday


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I haven't broken a rod lately, but I took off my glasses to tie on a fly while fishing a great little stream in Colorado. I was kneeling down anyway, so I just put my glasses on the ground in front of me. Then when I finished tying the fly on, I stood up and my big wading boot with aluminum studs crunched right down on the glasses. That sucked.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

better


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

A few years back, I broke the same Xi3 _3x_ in a year!! 1) Ferrule backed out and it snapped while casting, 2) snapped the tip while untangling from another rod in a friend's boat and 3) Must have nicked it with a Clouser. Went to cast and the top section went flying. When I checked it, it was broken.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Broke my first fly rod, Sage RPL in 1989. A speckled trout, not even 20" long, got between my legs and I was so excited that I had actually caught something on a fly rod, I had the death grip on my rod and line trying to net it forgetting the rod was nine feet long,trying to pull the fish from between my legs and the tip broke. My heart broke with it and it kinda of took the excitement right out of it. Thank the lord that Sage sent me another tip, I really could not afford to buy a blank to build another one at the time. One of the guys at a local fly shop said that Sage most likely would warranty it and they did, much to my astonishment. Great company and great rods.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Who hasnâ€™t broken a fly rod? Iâ€™ve broken two, one early on by hard trout setting the hook on an oyster reef and the recent stick the rod into a log fail. Itâ€™s not if, but when.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

did you try turning it off and back on again?


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Good news I got the new tip section and move the guides over to it. I'm know ready to fish again. Just need the weather to cooperate.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

It's cooperating.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I turned my 4 piece St Croix 5 weight into a 5 piece by high sticking a schoolie sized speck. Rod broke deep in the backbone section just above the butt. I knew better and should have grabbed the net but tried to rodeo the fish into the boat. Managed to land the fish but had to pay the stupid tax to get my rod replaced.


----------

